# Story Hour: Tides of Blood, Part 1



## Dungeon Master (Aug 4, 2002)

Last night was the start of the new campaign that I'm running so I thought I'd start this thread here in the story hour forum. Who knows, maybe you will find the ongoing struggle that the group endures enjoyable to read and possibly inspirational for your own campaign. 
I've been told by a few of my players that they will post comments and small excerpts as to their points of view here in my story hour so feel free to ask them questions as the campaign progresses. 

On to the players and their characters...
Triell Oak: 1st level Ranger (Wood Elf)
Varia Oak: 1st level Druid (Wood Elf)
Owen Ketharin: 1st level Ranger (Half Elf)
Singol Silvertree AKA - Dark or Darkone: 1st level Rogue (Halfling) 
Grib: 1st level Rogue (Brownie) - [NPC]

As an item of interest, I've dropped Bluffside, City on the Edge, into the lands that the players will be campaigning in. I couldn't help using such a wonderful supplement in my new campaign. Well done and kudos to the Mystic Eye/Thunderhead Games guys. 
Also, the continent that the party is on is smaller than the normal continent from the last campaign I ran. It is set in the World of Dramaer, a homegrown game world developed by my wife and I. It was going to be published but I have opted to compile all our design information and make it available for download in PDF documents on our website www.dramaer.com. 
One of the unique elements that the players will be dealing with is the volatile nature of the land. The kingdoms surrounding the continent are all expanding their territory through military might and racial differences seem to be fueling the fire in much of the war torn land. 

I've chosen to run a published module rather than design a custom first adventure. I've always wanted to run this module so I studied up and started the game last night with The Sunless Citadel. I hope the players enjoy its many twists and turns it provides, so please don't drop any hints for them here in this thread. 

I will post the beginning of the new campaign 'Tides of Blood' as I compile my notes from last evening. I can guarantee that this will be a very enjoyable story hour to read. I have capped the level and end of campaign at 21 so we have lots to accomplish and many adventures ahead of us. 

I will post the first session 'Spires in the Night' later today. Happy gaming everyone.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 5, 2002)

Waiting for that first session...


----------

